# Conversor analogico digital con salida BCD



## Carla (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola, tengo un problema, tengo que conseguir mostrar en dos display la temperatura, para eso he usado un LM35 y a la salida de este tengo un conversor analogico digital, pero no encuentro ningno k me de eso en BCD para poder poner un conversor BCD a 7segmentos y de hay enchufarlo a los display.

mi pregunta es, que conversor puedo usar para ello?

por favor ayudarme, estoy muy liada  

Gracias de antemano


----------



## lalex (Dic 16, 2008)

y si pones un 4511, a la salida del ADC ? y de ahi.. directo al display


----------



## mabauti (Dic 16, 2008)

hay cuatro soluciones posibles :

a) Usa el IC DM74185 (descargate la hoja de datos para mas información)

b) Utiliza una eeprom/gal programada

c) utiliza un microcontrolador: lees entradas das salidas

d) implementa el conversor con compuertas


----------



## Carla (Dic 16, 2008)

pero es que tengo dos display, sirviria eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2008)

Para hacer lo que dices, tenés que buscar conversores A/D que puedan manejar displays, por que los otros solo dan valores binarios para mandar a un bus de datos y cosas por el estilo. Un buen ejemplo, pero caro y discontinuado, era la pareja CA3161/CA3162. El primero era el decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos y el segundo era el conversor A/D que necesitás. Si los encontrás, te resuelven todos los problemas, por que es precisamente eso lo que estas buscando.

La otra posibilidad es usar los conversores de Intersil, tipo ICL7107, pero el problema con ellos es que ya te manejan los displays directamente, sin necesidad de decodificadores.

Saludos!


----------



## Carla (Dic 17, 2008)

Gracias pero no comprendo my bien como conectarlos para conseguir el resultado, si me pudieras mostrar un esquema te lo agradeceria muchisimo.

Gracias por todo y perdon por las molestias

BSS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2008)

Que es lo que no entiendes como conectar? Los C.I. que te digo tienen toda la información en la hoja de datos y no los puedes reemplazar por los otros conversores a los que te refieres antes (tipo ADC0804???). Los conversores con salidas en binario *no pueden conectarse* para excitar a displays (mejor dicho, si pueden conectarse, pero el lío de diseño es tan grande que mejor que no lo intentes).

Saludos!


----------



## Carla (Dic 17, 2008)

Eso es exatamente lo que no comprendo, la hoja de datos, hay algunas patillas que me hacen un lio de como concectarlas y por lo tanto de como podria ir el circuito.       Espero que no me trates de torpe, pero es que llevo mucho tiempo haciendo este diseño, y esta parte se me atranco desde el primer día.

Gracias por ayudarme tanto, si me pudieras poner eso te lo agraeceria

Mil gracias BSS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2008)

OK. No hay problema, pero primero me tenes que decir que C.I. estás usando o intentando usar por que no has mencionado ninguno todavía y mi bola de cristal hoy no funciona....


----------



## Carla (Dic 17, 2008)

El circuito que estoy preguntadon es muy simple, pero yo soy una cabezota y no me entero, simplemente es un LM35 para la relacion temperatura - voltaje, y de hay me gustaria usar un conversor analogico digital para pasar la temperatura deseada a los display. pero mi problema esk no se como hacer eso. Por favor si me pudieras hechar una mano te lo agradeceria.
Gracias por todo y BSS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2008)

Bueno, es simple. El LM35 tiene tres terminales: Uno va a la alimentación (Vs), otro va a masa (GND) y el tercero es la salida de tensión que varía con la temperatura a razón de 10 mV/ºC (Vout). Ese ultimo terminal es el que tenes que conectar a la entrada del conversor A/D, si? Mirá el primer gráfico adjunto para ver cuales son los terminales de los que hablo y el segundo para ver como conectarlo.

Una vez conectado y probado (con un multímetro digital, por ejemplo) tenes que elegir un conversor A/D y conectar la entrada del conversor a la salida del LM35. No sé cual conversor A/D has pensado usar o cual podes conseguir, pero lo vamos a hacer simple y vamos a suponer que tenes disponible un CA3162. El diagrama es el de la tercer figura: Si te fijas en ese esquema, vas a ver que este conversor A/D tiene dos entradas - HIGH (pin 11) y LOW (pin 10) y esto es por que trabaja en modo diferencial y convierte la tensión resultante de restar HIGH - LOW. Conectarlo con el LM35 es fácil: La entrada LOW va a masa y la entrada HIGH va directo a la salida del LM35.

Está mas claro ahora? Por favor, leé la hoja de datos de todos los chips por que hay mucha información útil de como calibrar el conversor A/D y otras yerbas importantes.

Saludos!


----------



## Carla (Dic 17, 2008)

lo he comprendido perfectamente, por lo tanto lo que tengo k hacer es poner a la entrada la señal de el LM35, pues gracias porque ya tenia terminado todo es diseño lo unico k me faltaba era poder representar  la temperatura en display y no sabia. Eres un Sol Ezavalla, muchisimas gracias, no se como agradecertelo .... pero de verdad que me has salvado.

Mil BSS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2008)

OK. Pero si lo vas a implementar asegurate de conseguir el conversor A/D que está en el esquema. Con cualquier otro conversor es mas o menos lo mismo.

Que tengas suerte!


----------



## Carla (Dic 18, 2008)

Gracias, eres un sol, espero poder coseguir el componente necesario. Lo que tenia que hacer es un sensor de presencia a partir de la temperaruta, y no sabia como poner la temperatura, jejeje que torpe soy, bueno ya lo tengo todo, solo me queda poder sonseguir 600W porque por ahora creo que no me llega, pero espero conseguirlo, gracias por todo me ayudaste muchisimo.


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 21, 2008)

Aunque este tema tenga algunos días y talvez mi comentario ya no es de utilidad, lo diré:

Si el único problema era mostrar la temperatura con el LM35, podías haber ocupado un simple voltmetro de esos chafas (de bajo precio) ya que como lo menciona ezavalla, el LM35 varia 10 mV/ºC, osease una escala decimal, la que utiliza el Voltmetro.
Sé que es una solución muy chafa, pero es muy practica.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## Carla (Ene 6, 2009)

Sigo liada con esto, lo siento pero estas vacaciones he estado aislada y no he podido preguntar, pero con el conversor CA3162 tengo varios problemas, porfavor, ayudarme con otro conversor, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola Carla que tal, tienes un lio tremendo, "vueltas y vueltas"pero ahun no llegas a ningun lado.
Una solucion economica (desde mi punto de vista y por esta region del mundo "Bolivia") practica y sensilla es la que te comenta el amigo "sangreaztk", pero si el plan no es utilizar esa salida rapida, entonses te propongo que te pongas manos a la obra para terminar tu problema de antemano te pido que tengas tu conversor analogico a digital  funcionando (de preferencia el ADC0804),  te mandare un esquema que efectuara la convercion de binario a BCD de tres digitos, pero ten en cuenta que el esquema que te envuire es algo complicado por la cantidad de componentes.

Por otro lado esta es otra opcion.
Si puedes conseguir un microcontrolador AT89c52 o un pic 16f84 y poder grabarlos o alguien (en la region donde estas) que te ayude para tal efecto, con gusto te mandaria el programa en asm y/o hex + esquema de conexión para que grabes el micro y asi el circuito final no seria tan complicado.

de cualquier modo escribo y mando el primer esquena en los siguientes dias a mas tardar el lunes,ya que solo estoy de paso por este inter y debo ir a casa para buscar el circuito que prometi.

Un saludo y no te hagas lio.... ;-)


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola aqui el    circuito   requerido...


----------



## dvoiro (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola comunidad, alguien conoce algun reemplazo directo del CA3162?
Tengo que reparar una placa que lo tiene....


----------

